# Very Advanced NFT Open-Sided Book Shelf Grow



## Stoney Bud (Dec 2, 2007)

The most efficient usage of grow space that I've ever seen was referred to as an "Open-Sided Book Case Grow"

The photo below is an example of what the grow chambers would look like. The "Cases" are lined completely around the outside of the grow room and in rows within the room.

This type of grow is intended for the usage of fully rooted clones that come from a sexually mature confirmed female plant or plants.

As soon as the clones are introduced into the grow area, they are put into a 12/12 light cycle for flowering. At that point onward, the plants are not able to be touched again due to the tight spacing of the plants and the interweaving of the plants between rows.

This system is intended to be hydroponic, using tubing to deliver the nutrient water to the plants in a NFT, (Nutrient Flow Technique), method from the top, down in a pump-to-top, cascading gravity feed technique.

The shelves are one cubic foot each, in a latticework layout if you use side panels between plants. Most use a shelf system with no sides where the plants are spaced one foot apart and allowed to inter-weave. If your room is 8 feet tall, the plant shelves go all the way to the top of the room, (minus a few inches for movement of the wheeled shelves at harvest).

There is a 12 inch space between the rows facing other rows and an 18 inch space between the wall units and the end of each row in the middle.

Air cooled, floor to ceiling, Plexiglas tubes are used to put the lights into, between each row. These tubes are one foot short of the floor and ceiling with the air draw pulling FROM the ceiling, OUT of the grow area. An adequate fresh air inlet is a must.

*NOTE: This is a High-End, Expensive type of grow op to build. It can't be done on a budget. This method is for experienced hydroponic growers that have used an NFT system before and are intimately familiar with NFT growing method.*

The light tubes are spaced between the rows using two foot centers, floor to ceiling and side to side. 75 watt HPS lights are best. I've seen one with 150 watt lights and it was burning the plants. 100's may work. If the tubes are mounted on "Swing arms" that can be moved out of your way during harvest, it's very useful. The diameter of the tubes depends entirely on what size light you use. The inside of the tube has to be far enough from the bulb to prevent any fire hazards. The plants can grow tight against the tubes; The air flow will prevent burning of the plants. I suggest 6 inch outside diameter tubes with 75 watt lights.

When this system is used, The plants will flower immediately. By the time of harvest, the room will be one mass of vegetation from floor to ceiling. Cutting the plants apart is the ONLY way to harvest it. The harvest is work intensive, but will provide the absolute most bud from the least amount of floor space when compared to ANY other method of indoor growing.

If you have the money to make this setup happen, you'll NEVER go back to any other method of growing again. The harvest results are absolutely fantastic.

The only application of soil in this method I've seen was plagued with problems. It's virtually impossible to get to the plants until harvesting.

That's it folks. *If you have to ask about nutrients, lighting or how to build an NFT system, you're using the wrong type of grow method.

This method is an ADVANCED HYDROPONIC type grow that requires absolute experience in NFT hydroponic growing.

If you attempt this without that experience, you'll learn the most expensive lesson of your growing life.

My advice is to make yourself an NFT system using standard growing techniques and learn that first. Then move on to this method.
*
For those of you that feel like building this system, AND have no beginner questions about growing weed, post your questions in this thread.

This system isn't intended for any beginners. It's WAY beyond any learning stages.

Also, if you can afford to use clear Plexiglas to construct the grow cubes, it adds a slight amount of harvest weight and looks really cool. The "floor and roof" of each cube is the only solid part. The sides are open, as the name suggests.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 2, 2007)

great idea stoney,,mabey someday ill be big time like that ,,i realy like the idea of stacking them to the celing ,,but im just a beginer so im gonna shut up   ,,happy growin 

                             tom tom


----------



## KADE (Dec 2, 2007)

I see the pic... and i generally 'think' i know what ur explaining... but i'll be damned if i know 100% how everything is sposed to work......  or the shelf pic u have is totally barebones?


----------



## biggreenthings (Jan 30, 2008)

do you have any pictures of this system in use?


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2008)

There is a very good picture in soft secrets with a commerical system. Try issue #5 2007 p 55. Spectrum Reflex's Q big. I believe this is what he was thinking.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (Feb 3, 2008)

would def be interesting


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 3, 2008)

Would love to see some pictures of said system in full use.


----------

